# Health Problem



## nanfis (Apr 11, 2009)

Mikie is now 11 mos old and he is a beautiful chocolate and white Hav with a long, long tail with almost no hair on it. It does not look at all like his 3 Hav friends the same age look. What do you think? He has always been itchy and chews his paws and yes his tail occasionlly. He has no sores that I can find and I think he only eats his tail (like now) when I am not paying attention to him.

We give him a bath a week and that keeps him from scratching (too much)
:bathbaby:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Hmmm, I wonder if it could be a food allergy. I've heard when dogs lick their paws it's a food allergy. Good luck with him!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

you might want to get him checked out at the vets. Any recent change in food.?


----------



## kauai mommy (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi there,

My puppy had the same problem during her first six months. Based on the information I found on this thread, I suspected it was food allergy. I changed her diet to duck and potato kibble and canned food from Natural Balance. I also only gave her duck jerky for snacks and nothing else. Her hair loss on her legs and tail and butt area all cleared up in a few weeks. 

I've re-introduced new protein sources recently and she seems to be tolerating them well. Now she's okay with chicken and turkey. Slowly introducing beef into her diet.

Try limited-ingredient diet to rule out food allergies.

Annie


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I had this problem with one of my dogs also. I switched him to the Natural Balance Potato and Duck and it did eventually clear up. It does take some time to see results from diet changes. Also, when making a diet change, do it gradually or it can be hard on their tummys.

Good luck!
Beverly


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Typically chewing of the tail and bum area is more reflective off flea bites as fleas tend to group around the base of the tail area. You might want to take a closer look just to be sure.


----------



## nanfis (Apr 11, 2009)

*Tail*

He was just recently changed to Blue Chicken and Rice and the itching has just about disappeared and he has hair on the tail with some longer pieces starting so I hope he will soon have a tail like all the other Havs Thanks for your help

Nancy


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

That's good news! Abby eats the same thing!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

That's great, Nancy! Sure hope this is the answer to the problem!


----------

